# child proof gun storage



## dawsonmi (Feb 7, 2014)

with a grandbaby on the way I have been looking how to safeguard my handgun from children. I have a gun safe for most of the guns but I keep a pistol and revolver loaded in the nightstand. I have looked at several with the digital or pushbutton type lock. I like the idea but not the container. I do not see why a lock like this could not be installed on an existing nightstand drawer. this would allow both guns in same place . has anyone seen something like this. I know it would not stop a thief but would be safe for a child .


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't seen anything you can attach to an existing drawer that would be foolproof enough to keep a curious child out. The gun boxes are your best bet imo.

They make em' with 2 shelves to store 2 pistols... mine is large enough to hold 2 if you lay them on to of each other. It's a Sentry biometric safe that uses a fingerprint to open the piston door... one hand operation. Still, have yet to have it not open in several years... and it denies everyone other than myself & my wife. Best investment yet in handgun security... I know my little guy won't get to it, but's it's ready to go in a few seconds when I need it. I bring it in, demonstrate it's function, and recommend it at all my CPL classes.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

They make dial pad locks that you can screw on, but they are rather spendy. Ugly, and don't fit some drawers/doors well.

Personally, I would get install a safe in the wall behind a mirror or panting or what ever.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I have two safes on the floor of our bedroom, one under each nightstand. Mine is a sentry key only safe, wife's is the Browning PV500 pistol safe (push button/battery). The sentry biometrics and/or sentry push button was not impressed by. 
I'll post a link for a search on Amazon for drawer pistol safe and you can look thru there. *** BUT*** any safe that catches your eye, go to the ratings area and look at how many people give a 1 or 2 star rating and look thru the ratings to see why. Some that I thought would be good, had a lot of hidden faults.

Perhaps if there's a decent cabinetry carpenter in your area, they might be able to install a punch button lock in the drawer of your night stand for you.

Amazon search link: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...rawer+gun+safe&sprefix=in+drawer+gun+,aps,166


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Couple forum threads on safes:

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/40004-gun-safes.html

http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/37708-need-buy-good-small-gun-safe-lock-box.html


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I bolted a Gun Vault, with push button combination, to the side of my nightstand. It's on the side next to my bed and is not easily visible. It is, however, immediately accessible without getting up from bed. 
Cost was under $100.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't know about price - but these things are invisible and secure.

Tactical Walls


----------

